# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Commodore de retour !!!

## La Rédaction

Non, ce n'est pas une blague, tout du moins si l'information de http://www.pro-g.co.uk/news/06-03-2007-4930.html "] Pro-G [/url] se confirme. 

Ainsi, la légende serait de retour dans l'univers du jeu vidéo, non pas avec une machine propriétaire, mais avec un PC dédié aux gamers. Bah oui, faut pas rêver, c'est fini la belle époque…

"25 ans plus tôt, Commodore lança le meilleur ordinateur personnel de la fin du XXe siècle, le C64, qui symbolisa les débuts du jeu sur ordinateur pour des millions de personnes de par le monde. (…) Nous sommes sûrs que cette nouvelle machine offrira ce que les joueurs veulent et ce dont ils ont besoin", déclare Bala Keilman, PDG de Commodore Gaming.

L'ordinateur – dont on nous promet des caractéristiques alléchantes - sera présenté le 15 mars prochain au CeBIT allemand. En attendant de savoir s'il s'agit d'une bonne nouvelle pour les joueurs ou pour les services marketing qui pourront en faire des tonnes sur le dos de la marque, un compte à rebours a été placé sur la page officielle de Commodore Gaming.

Espérons vraiment qu'il ne s'agisse pas d'un pétard mouillé…

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Dodger666

prions mais la foi est érodée

----------


## Guybrush_SF

L'émulation Amiga500/1200 sera native ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Exekias

J'ai beau avoir eu comme 1er ordinateur un C64 (avec lecteur de disquette s'il vous plait) et m'être moqué de mes congénères avec leur amstrad tout pourri, j'ai du mal à être enthousiaste.

Encore un coup des marketeux qui se sont dit "les geeks des années 80 sont devenus des cadres sup, on va jouer sur la nostalgie". Ben voyons, on est pas devenus des neuneus non plus   ::rolleyes::   Ces cons feraient mieux de sortir Baldur'gate 3 et Fallout 3.

----------


## clence

Ouais enfin si c'est pour avoir un pc dédié au jeu à 500 euros de plus que monté soi-même, y'a déja Alienware hein.

----------


## Hargn

> (…) Nous sommes sûrs que cette nouvelle machine offrira ce que les joueurs veulent et ce dont ils ont besoin", déclare Bala Keilman, PDG de Commodore Gaming.



Ce que les joueurs veulent et ce dont ils ont besoins c'est d'un PC à 10 000 euros vendu 1 000 euros  ::):

----------


## tsuiy0

> Ouais enfin si c'est pour avoir un pc dédié au jeu à 500 euros de plus que monté soi-même, y'a déja Alienware hein.


C'est mon sentiment également.
Si c'est pour se retrouver avec du QX6700, 8800GTX SLi, etc... On sait faire nous-même pour (sans doute) moins cher   :<_<:

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> ... et m'être moqué de mes congénères avec leur *amstrad tout pourri*...


Sors de ce site, jeune impudent...

----------


## Cybernoid

> J'ai [...] eu comme 1er ordinateur un [...] amstrad [...] des années 80.


Ha bah tiens, moi aussi ! Copaing !

Blague à part c'est mal de persifler sur cette excellente machine qu'est l'amstrad, surtout le site d'un canard qui s'appelle CPC.  ::):

----------


## Getwild

Il manque le lecteur de cassettes, sur la photo  ::sad:: 

Sinon, cet écran m'a toujours étonné: acheté en 1982, il fonctionne encore (pour regarder la télé  ::|: )  ::wub::

----------


## Bebos

Tiens ben alors justement, j'ai une question très pertinente a ce propos:
Dans mon bled d'où je viens, on avait tous des Amstrad CPC et on se marrait bien.
Mais quand je lisais Tilt, je bavais sur les photos des screens Atari et Amiga, mais le C64 je trouvais ça trop moche, et je connaissais personne qui en avait...
Du coup voilà ma question: y en avait beaucoup, des C64 en France? Parce que moi j'ai bien l'impression qu'Amstrad dominait le marché, non?

----------


## nykho

Amiga rime avec Motorola....  :<_<:  

Et les legendes sont faites pour ne pas être ranimée. Remarquez que commodore fasse une machine de gamers, ok, faut bien manger. Mais surtout qu'ils ne réutilisent pas la marque Amiga....Naaaaoooonnnn!!

Mon dieu, je deviens un vieux con réac!  :mrgreen:

----------


## azay

> Encore un coup des marketeux qui se sont dit "les geeks des années 80 sont devenus des cadres sup, on va jouer sur la nostalgie". Ben voyons, on est pas devenus des neuneus non plus


C'est où qu'on préco ?  ::lol::

----------


## spongebong

Ouais bon cadres sup pas tous, moi j'essaye d'arreter , mais c'est dur...



Ouais ils savaient faire de belles choses commodore

Ya meme encore du merch

 



Moi yen a nostalgique Amiga 500, moi voir moi acheter!

----------


## pseudoridicule

RAAAAHHHH!!!!! A1200! Que de souvenirs... snif...

----------


## spongebong

Ooh la belle pube

----------


## Heloane

> Tiens ben alors justement, j'ai une question très pertinente a ce propos:
> Dans mon bled d'où je viens, on avait tous des Amstrad CPC et on se marrait bien.
> Mais quand je lisais Tilt, je bavais sur les photos des screens Atari et Amiga, mais le C64 je trouvais ça trop moche, et je connaissais personne qui en avait...
> Du coup voilà ma question: y en avait beaucoup, des C64 en France? Parce que moi j'ai bien l'impression qu'Amstrad dominait le marché, non?


pas faux dans un sens, Amstrad s'est payé la part du lion, parce que tout etait inclus dans la becane, lecteur k7 ou d7, ecran, t'achetais, tu branchais, tu jouais. Et le prix aussi. Je ne me rappelle pas du prix amstrad mais le prix c64 + moniteur thomson + lecteur de D7 + 1 jeux = 8000F à l'époque ! Au niveau des jeux je preferais ceux de mon c64,  surtout cote musique !

je l'aurais bien vu avec  l'amiga Os http://www.amigaos4.com/ mais ca n'a pas l'air le cas

----------


## iroko944

Il manque l'ajout de mémoir que l'on mettais à l'arrière du clavier-unité central avec la quelle on pouvais avoir des temps de chargement beaucoup plus rapide.
Perso c'est sur le C64 de mon père que j'ai été innitiée au jeux vidéo. Et avec un peu de chance je doit encors avoir le C64 d'un de mes cousin qui sert d'appaux à poussière dans la cave de mes parents je vais aller voir ça ce soir.

----------


## jiefsourd

> RAAAAHHHH!!!!! A1200! Que de souvenirs... snif...


De même! J'espère que cela sera pas comme le "remake" d'Atari ou de Mégadrive...

----------


## Cybernoid

> Tiens ben alors justement, j'ai une question très pertinente a ce propos:
> Dans mon bled d'où je viens, on avait tous des Amstrad CPC et on se marrait bien.
> Mais quand je lisais Tilt, je bavais sur les photos des screens Atari et Amiga, mais le C64 je trouvais ça trop moche, et je connaissais personne qui en avait...
> Du coup voilà ma question: y en avait beaucoup, des C64 en France? Parce que moi j'ai bien l'impression qu'Amstrad dominait le marché, non?


Tout pareil, à l'époque tous mes copains avaient un amstrad. D'ailleurs même les gens que je rencontre maintenant avaient un amstrad quand ils étaient jeune. C'est bien simple, je ne connais personne dans la vraie vie qui ait eu un C64. Faut dire que ça coûtait quasiment le double, peut-être que je ne fréquentais pas le bon milieu.

Sinon la palette de couleurs utilisée par le C64 me file la gerbe et je n'aime pas trop le son du SID, même s'il est indéniable qu'il était supérieur techniquement au AY de l'amstrad. Mais bon, ça doit être une question d'habitude.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> …
> "25 ans plus tôt, Commodore lança le meilleur ordinateur personnel de la fin du 20ème siècle, le C64, ...


non mais il ne sait pas compter le mec, ca fait pas 25 ans que j'ai eu mon c64.... non sérieux quoi.... je me sens tout fatigué d'un coup... une camomille et au lit.   ::zzz::  



PS: amstrad sux comme ils disent les djeuns d'aujourd'hui, comodore rulez.

----------


## laskov

Vivement que je puisse descendre mon A1200 de son placard afin de me refaire une partie d'Alien breed    ::w00t::  

A l'époque c'était un jeux pour des gars qui en ont dans le froc...   ::ninja::

----------


## mentasm

Il me semble que le C64 est sorti un chouya avant l'amstrad ... : un de mes voisins avait le C64 d7 (la bonne 1/2h de chargement   ::|:  ) et ça a été la 1ère fois que j'approchais un ordi ... et quelques étés plus tard (2 ou 3) un autre voisin avait le 6128  et là je me suis mis aux jeux (notamment ikari warrior en double  ::wub::  ). Pour ma part j'ai été possesseur de mon 1er ordi avec le ST puis très vite l'A500 et j'ai dit adieu à Commodore avec un 1200 monté en tour (+ carte accél 1240) sous WB3.9 dont l'intuitivité et la gestion du multitâches mettait la pâté à win98.

Si Commodore revient avec des prix raisonnables ... pourquoi pas!   ::):

----------


## Nathanad

C64 contre amstrad CPC 464 ou 6128
Amiga contre atari ST
Dreamcast contre PSone
Xbox contre PS2
Xbox 360 contre PS3


pour moi c'etait, C64, Amiga 500 et xbox 360

Et vous vous êtiez ???

----------


## Billoute

ZX-81, ceux avec les touches qui restaient collées aux doigts..
un CPC6128
un Amiga 500
un Amiga 2000, que j'ai upgradé au fur et à mesure HD52Mo+68030@25Mhz+8Mo de RAM
puis un PC, 486DX33... et de fait je n'ai fait qu'upgrader mon 486 depuis toutes ces années :D

sinon, concernant le soi-disant retour de Commodore, il faut revenir sur terre :

Commodore, la société que l'on connaissait, a fait faillite en 1994...donc, si retour il y a, ce n'est que celui d'une marque rachetée par une autre pendant la liquidation.

Et même si d'aventure la marque revenait aujourd'hui, ce ne serait donc que sous forme d'étiquette collée sur un PC assemblé...

on est très loin du Commodore, pionnier de l'électronique grand public qui nous a bouleversé avec son C64 et l'Amiga (qui, en fait était le fruit d'une société qui a été rachetée par Commodore).

De plus, mais là il faudrait que je cherche pour m'en assurer, il me semble que la marque "Amiga" n'appartient plus à Commodore depuis longtemps, cf la longue suite de rachats de la marque Amiga et de son environnement par moults sociétés qui n'ont guère brillées par son utilisation.

Et même si Commodore avait réussi, par quel tour de passe passe, a récupérer la marque "Amiga", j'avoue que cela me ferait bien pitié de revoir ce nom mythique accolé sur des PC qui ne sont que des assemblages sans véritable âme...

car le C64, et l'Amiga particulièrement, étaient plus que de simples machines, ils avaient une âme, c'étaient des rêves de gosses qui nous on accompagnés dans notre adolescence.... et ça, jamais rien ne pourra le remplacer.

EDIT d'ailleurs, la news et la fameuse "page" parle de "CommodoreGaming", et on ne voit nulle part le fameux Logo... de là à ce qu'une société ait décidé de jouer sur la nostalgie des plus anciens pour se faire mousser et se faire du hype à bon compte. mouais.

----------


## Anthony9513

Un ST1024 pendant des années (kick off, the art of war, civilization,vroom, monkey island ... etc) puis un PC 386 SX 25 dont je ne suis jamais parti (le double effet Wing Commander / Indy 4 / Comanche etc..). Un parcours sans accrocs , mais je ne désespère pas qu'une console me fasse franchir le pas un jour   ::zzz::

----------


## Raoul Adroite

*Snif snif*

Ça sent le vieux nerd, ici...  :mrgreen: 





:gratuit:

----------


## Don Postpuce

C64 contre amstrad CPC 464 ou 6128    -> CPC 6128
Amiga contre atari ST                           -> Amiga 500
Dreamcast contre PSone                       -> Dreamcast
Xbox contre PS2                                  -> PS2
Xbox 360 contre PS3                           -> Wii

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> C64 contre amstrad CPC 464 ou 6128    -> CPC 6128
> Amiga contre atari ST                           -> Amiga 500
> Dreamcast contre PSone                       -> Dreamcast
> Xbox contre PS2                                  -> PS2
> Xbox 360 contre PS3                           -> Wii


Arf dommage tu n'a que deux bonnes réponse : CPC 6128 ET Dreamcast :D

----------


## spongebong

> ...(le double effet Wing Commander / Indy 4 / Comanche etc..). ..


Arff mes yeux ont brillé un instant et ma bouche s'est legerement agrandie pour afficher un ptit sourire   :;):  

Le c64 a part quelques potes amiga qui en avaient encore un (Dino!) et en etaient deja nostalgiques (jeux,demos et chiptunes (greenberet!!), j'y ai pas eu droit sauf lors d'un voyage linguistique en angleterre dans une famille, un jeu me rendais dingue impossible de commencer une partie sans que l'avion se crashe (un truc genre raid over moscou ou ptet cessna over moscou chais pu chuis chiant)

----------


## Nathanad

Avant le C64 j'ai eu un Zx 81 et un Sanyo PHC 25 avec lecteur cassette...... que de souvenirs
Sur C64 j'aimais bien les bonne disquettes 5p1/4 souples avec l'étiquette coller sur le haut  ::):  
Sur l'Amiga les disquettes rigides sa faisait futuriste  :mrgreen: 

Pour mon premier jeu d'aventre sur C64 je me souviens de Zak Mc Kraken, qu'il était bon ce jeu   ::wub::  

Bref pour en revenir au sujet une bon pc tout blanc avec le logo Commodore, je craquerais bien   ::wub::

----------


## MaxnoAngel

Apple 2E
Amiga 5OO
Apple 52OO
PC 700MHz et plus maintenant


Arf que de souvenir sur mon Amige 500: 

Epic, Ichar, vroom, Ikari Warrior à 2, Kick off 1 et 2, Secret of MonkeyIsland, GunShip 2000, Settlers 1 (énorme), Great Court 2 le meilleur jeu de tennis de l'époque et même maintenant il rivalise avec les autres, BattleIsle 1, North and South, FlashBack, Projet X,
R-Type, Z-type, Cosmocat, Lemmings, port of call, Iron lord, Canon folder, Ninbulus, ... et plein d'autre , que du bonheur.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> car le C64, et l'Amiga particulièrement, étaient plus que de simples machines, ils avaient une âme, c'étaient des rêves de gosses qui nous on accompagnés dans notre adolescence.... et ça, jamais rien ne pourra le remplacer.


Entièrement d'accord. Je me rappel qu'à l'époque, je jouais au premier Settlers sur A1200 (trop de la balle soit dit en passant). Quand je l'ai vu tourner sur un PC un peu plus tard, j'ai trouvé ça ridicule au niveau graphisme et surtout au niveau sonore comparé à l'A1200. Je ne me suis pas encore remis de la victoire du PC contre l'Amiga...   ::sad::

----------


## XWolverine

> Tout pareil, à l'époque tous mes copains avaient un amstrad. D'ailleurs même les gens que je rencontre maintenant avaient un amstrad quand ils étaient jeune. C'est bien simple, je ne connais personne dans la vraie vie qui ait eu un C64. Faut dire que ça coûtait quasiment le double, peut-être que je ne fréquentais pas le bon milieu.
> 
> Sinon la palette de couleurs utilisée par le C64 me file la gerbe et je n'aime pas trop le son du SID, même s'il est indéniable qu'il était supérieur techniquement au AY de l'amstrad. Mais bon, ça doit être une question d'habitude.


Ben c'est parce que tu as le même âge que ceux qui achetaient des Amstrad, moins chers et moins bien que le C64 (y'a pas photo) mais plus populaires (en France en tout cas) auprès des plus jeunes (à mon époque, je veux dire).
Moi, la plupart de mes potes avaient un C64 :-)

----------


## Zoerfel

> Entièrement d'accord. Je me rappel qu'à l'époque, je jouais au premier Settlers sur A1200 (trop de la balle soit dit en passant). Quand je l'ai vu tourner sur un PC un peu plus tard, j'ai trouvé ça ridicule au niveau graphisme et surtout au niveau sonore comparé à l'A1200. Je ne me suis pas encore remis de la victoire du PC contre l'Amiga...


clair, ca m'a fait pareil...
faut dire qu'avant les cartes sons et autres cartes 3d, le pc ca faisait carrement pitie niveau jeux.

----------


## Cybernoid

> Ben c'est parce que tu as le même âge que ceux qui achetaient des Amstrad, moins chers et moins bien que le C64 (y'a pas photo) mais plus populaires (en France en tout cas) auprès des plus jeunes (à mon époque, je veux dire).
> Moi, la plupart de mes potes avaient un C64 :-)


A vrai dire, vu notre age c'etait plutot les parents qui achetaient le matos  :mrgreen: 
D'ailleurs dans mon cas j'avais rien demande, c'est mon pere qui a ramene le truc a la maison pour lui; a l'epoque je savais meme pas ce que c'etait qu'un ordinateur (en 1984, soit au tout debut de l'amstrad).
 Par contre j'ai jamais compris le snobisme anti-amstrad. Certes, il etait techniquement moins abouti que le C64, mais c'etait pas une console fischer price non plus. Peut-etre que les H4rDc0r3 Uz3rS le trouvaient justement trop "user friendly", avec son ridiculement simple 'run "disc"' au lieu d'un 'load"*",8,1' qui sent sous les bras.

"Je ne suis pas un numero, je suis un ordinateur libre !"

PS: une question me vient a l'esprit: t'as quel age ? Parce que moi, avant 16-18 ans j'avais meme pas le budget pour m'acheter ne serait-ce qu'une console de jeux, alors un C64... Donc d'apres mes calculs tu es ne vers 1965. J'ai bon ?

----------

